# A-MAZE-N Pecan Smoked Honey Tilapia with Q-View



## teeznuts (Jan 29, 2012)

Ever since getting my recent shipment of pecan pellets from Todd at A-MAZE-N products, I've been trying them on everything I can think of. Tonight it was fish.

Started with 3lbs of boneless Tilapia filets. The next few steps are from a honey Tilapia recipe thats all over the internet.








Soaked em in a simple sugar, salt and water brine for 3.5 hours. Patted em dry and put them down on foil that had been rubbed with a coat of EVOO. Then I sprinkled salt and pepper over the top only. Next I drizzled honey over each piece and lightly brushed it on.







Now it was time to add my own twist. I was planning to smoke with pecan. I just happened to have a mixture of toasted and chopped pecans mixed with brown sugar left over from making FPNMF's praline bacon recipe http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/106794/todays-treat-praline-bacon-with-q-view  (which I'm now addicted to) so I sprinkled some of the mixture over each piece of fish.







Filled the AMNPS with one row of pecan. Since I knew the Tilapia would only take an hour to cook I wanted to maximize the smoke so I lit both ends.







Put the fish in the MES and smoked at 230 for an hour. While the fish was smoking I sliced up some green zucchini and yellow squash.







Then added mushrooms.







I borrowed Scarbelly's asparagus recipe and used it on my veggies. I dumped in balsamic, EVOO and some garlic and shook the bag til all was mixed and well coated. I let the veggies sit in the mix for 30 minutes then I dumped them into a hot wok on the gas grill and did the "stir fry" thing.







Added a little parmesan/romano blend.







After an hour of smoke the fish was done. Had to test a piece.







Bear View







My plate.







Dinner was excellent. Pecan is definitely my "go to" for the moment.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 29, 2012)

Great looking plate Teez!


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 29, 2012)

Sure looks like a winner to me!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 29, 2012)

Teez, looks good ehough to make me hungry at 7 AM.... Dave


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow Teez that is an awesome looking plate


----------



## teeznuts (Jan 29, 2012)

SmokinAl said:


> Great looking plate Teez!







rbranstner said:


> Sure looks like a winner to me!







DaveOmak said:


> Teez, looks good ehough to make me hungry at 7 AM.... Dave







Scarbelly said:


> Wow Teez that is an awesome looking plate


Thanks guys.Scarbelly a special thanks goes to you for the balsamic/EVOO/garlic idea. It's my new veggie marinade now.


----------



## venture (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks great!

If you did that with tilapia, just imagine.....

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 29, 2012)

Another one out of the park,Teez!...JJ


----------



## big twig (Jan 30, 2012)

Not a fan of tilapia but that sure looks good! Nice Job!


----------



## dewetha (Jan 30, 2012)

very nice! I really want to try that one.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 30, 2012)

Teez,

You're gonna have to join "Smokers Anonymous"!

Looks great...Again!

Todd


----------



## teeznuts (Jan 30, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> Teez,
> 
> You're gonna have to join "Smokers Anonymous"!
> 
> ...


Between my 2 week break from smoking while on vacation and my new found love of pecan pellets, I can't help but smoke everything I see.


----------



## gator56 (Feb 5, 2012)

That looks AMAZING!!!  I just added this to my "list of things to do!"


----------



## sprky (Feb 5, 2012)

I'd eat a plate of that any day. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 


TJohnson said:


> Teez,
> 
> You're gonna have to join "Smokers Anonymous"!
> 
> ...


I think several of us fit into that category..........LOL


----------



## roller (Feb 10, 2012)

It looks really good...


----------

